# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  صدور ارادة الملكية باعادة تشكيل مجلس الاعيان

## معاذ ملحم

صدور ارادة الملكية باعادة تشكيل مجلس الاعيان 




عمان 25 تشرين الثاني (بتر)– صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بحل مجلس الأعيان اعتبارا من اليوم الخميس 25 /11/ 2010.
وفيما يلي نص الإرادة: 
"نحن عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين، ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، بعد الإطلاع على الفقرة الرابعة من المادة (34) من الدستور، نصدر إرادتنا بما هو آت: يحل مجلس الأعيان اعتبارا من تاريخ 25 / 11 /2010". 
كما صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بتعيين الذوات التالية أسماؤهم أعضاء في مجلس الأعيان: 
وفيما يلي نص الإرادة: 
"نحن عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين، ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، بمقتضى الـمادة (36) من الدستور، نصدر إرادتنا بما هو آت: يعين الذوات التالية أسماؤهم أعضاء في مجلس الأعيان اعتبارا من تاريخ 25/11/2010.

*1 دولة السيد طاهر المصري* 
*2 دولة الدكتور فايز الطراونة*
*3 * *دولة السيد عبد الرؤوف الروابدة*
* 4** دولة الدكتور معروف البخيت*
* 5 معالي المهندس عبد الهادي المجالي*
* 6 معالي السيد مروان الحمود*
* 7 معالي السيد طاهر حكمت*
* 8 معالي السيدة ليلى عبدالحميد شرف*
* 9 معالي السيد رياض الشكعة*
* 10 معالي الدكتور عوض خليفات*
* 11 معالي السيد حمدي الطباع*
* 12 معالي الدكتور محمد حمدان*
* 13 معالي الدكتور محمد الصقور*
* 14 معالي الدكتور أمين محمود*
* 15 معالي السيد توفيق كريشان*
* 16 معالي السيد عبدالاله الخطيب*
* 17 معالي السيد كمال ناصر*
* 18 معالي السيد عقل بلتاجي*
* 19 معالي السيد صالح القلاب*
* 20 معالي السيد حاتم الحلواني*
* 21 معالي الدكتور عبد الشخانبة*
* 22 معالي الدكتور صلاح الدين البشير*
* 23 معالي الدكتور نبيل الشريف*
* 24 معالي الدكتورة أمل الفرحان*
* 25 معالي السيد محمد علي العلاونة*
* 26 معالي السيد شريف الزعبي*
* 27 معالي السيدة سهير العلي*
* 28 معالي السيد باسم السالم*
* 29 معالي الدكتور حمد الكساسبة*
* 30 معالي السيدة مها الخطيب*
* 31 معالي الدكتور تيسير النعيمي*
* 32 معالي السيد أيمن عودة*
* 33 معالي السيد غالب الزعبي*
* 34 معالي السيد ميشيل حمارنه*
* 35 معالي الدكتور أمية طوقان*
* 36 سعادة الدكتور داود حنانيا*
* 37 عطوفة السيد خالد جميل الصرايره*
* 38 سعادة السيد مصطفى الفياض*
* 39 سعادة الدكتورة عليا أبو تايه*
* 40 سعادة السيد وجدان التلهوني الساكت*
* 41 سعادة السيد عبد الحميد شومان*
* 42 سعادة السيدة نوال الفاعوري*
* 43 سعادة السيد أحمد العايد العجارمة*
* 44 سعادة الدكتور جعفر الحنيطي*
* 45 سعادة السيد عبد المجيد ذنيبات*
* 46 سعادة السيد ظاهر الفواز*
* 47 سعادة الدكتور نزيه عمارين*
* 48 سعادة السيد عبدالله الهباهبة*
* 49 سعادة السيد نائل الكباريتي*
* 50 سعادة السيد محمد الرعود*
* 51 سعادة السيد إحسان شردم*
* 52 سعادة السيد محمود أحمد العبادي*
* 53 سعادة الدكتورة نرمين حربي*
* 54 سعادة السيد غازي سالم الجبور*
* 55 سعادة السيد محمود محمد الزغول*
* 56 سعادة السيد طلال أبوغزالة*
* 57 سعادة السيد نديم المعشر*
* 58 سعادة الدكتور خالد الشريف*
* 59 سعادة السيدة ريما ناصيف بطشون*
* 60 سعادة السيد مازن دروزة* 

كما صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بتعيين دولة السيد طاهر المصري رئيسا لمجلس الأعيان اعتبارا من 25/11/2010
وفيما يلي نص الإرادة: 
"نحن عبد الله الثاني ابن الحسين، ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، بمقتضى المادة (36) من الدستور نصدر إرادتنا بما هو آت: يعين دولة السيد طاهر المصري رئيسا لمجلس الأعيان اعتبارا من 25/11/2010 ".


ورفع رئيس مجلس الأعيان طاهر المصري، رسالة إلى مقام جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني. وفيما يلي نصها: حضرة صاحب الجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين المعظم حفظه الله ورعاه السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وعلى بركة الله وبتوفيق منه، نستلهم من جديد قيم الوفاء للوطن والعرش والمسيرة، في ظلال إرادتكم السامية بتشكيل مجلس الأعيان وتعييني رئيسا للمجلس، وهي إرادة جليلة نصدع لها باحترام جم، ونسعى مخلصين بإذن الله لأن تكون هادينا نحو المزيد من العمل والعطاء والتفاني، إسهاما صادقا شريفا في بناء الوطن الأنموذج والقدوة والمثل، ونهوضا بالواجب المشرف على هذا الدرب بقيادة جلالتكم الكريمة.
إنني إذ أشكر لجلالتكم ثقتكم الغالية وأنتم قائد الوطن وراعي مسيرة سلطاته، لأسأل الله العلي العظيم أن أكون وزملائي أعضاء المجلس عند مستوى هذه الثقة العزيزة، معاهدين جلالتكم على أن نبّر بالقسم الذي سنؤديه للقيام بدورنا الذي حدده الدستور، بالتكامل والتعاون مع مجلس النواب الموقر، وسائر سلطات الدولة ومؤسساتها، وبمنهجية تؤمن بتطبيق الدستور نصا وروحا، وبأهمية وضع القواعد المكينة للسير على طريق الإصلاح الشامل سياسيا واقتصاديا واجتماعيا وتسريعه في سائر مناحي الحياة بدون تردد أو تراجع، وفي إطار نسق وطني متميز يسعى بإخلاص لتجذير دولة القانون والمؤسسات، ويجمع الأردنيين والأردنيات كافة، على قواعد العدل والحرية والديمقراطية وتكافؤ الفرص والمساواة، ورعاية المواهب وتحفيز الإبداع وتعزيز ثقة المواطن بالدولة، وتعظيم دور الدولة في رعاية هذا المواطن، وتوفير أفضل البيئات الديمقراطية لإطلاق قدراته وتعزيز إنجازاته ومساهماته في إثراء المسيرة، بروح من المسؤولية التي تحترم القانون والنظام العام. وبقناعة والتزام، نرى في ذلك مبدأ يستحق أن يصان وأن يحترم، وأن لا مجال لنقضه في أي ظرف كان، باعتبار أن الجميع أمام القانون سواء، وأن سيادة القانون فوق كل اعتبار.
ويقف مجلس الأعيان باحترام وتقدير عاليين، أمام جهود جلالتكم الدؤوبة والمستمرة، من أجل ضمان أكبر قدر من المشاركة الشعبية في صنع القرار وتوسيع قاعدته، وصون الوحدة الوطنية بين سائر أبناء الوطن الواحد وبناته، وتحسين مستوى عيش إنسانه، وتوفير أفضل قدر من الأمن والاستقرار والخدمات له، وخلق بيئة وطنية راقية من شأنها استنهاض الهمم، واجتراح الفكر المتقدم الواعي. وما من شك في أن المجلس يشاطر جلالتكم سهركم المخلص لتعزيز حضور الأردن ومكانته على الصعد العربية والإقليمية والعالمية كافة، وتكريس دوره الطليعي والمتحضر في العمل على جمع شمل الأمة، والدفاع عن قيم العروبة وعن سماحة الإسلام العظيم، وعن قضايا العرب والمسلمين، وبالذات قضية فلسطين، ومساندة كفاح شعبها الشقيق الصابر والمصابر من أجل نيل حقوقه المشروعة وإقامة دولته المستقلة على ترابه الوطني وعاصمتها القدس الشريف.
صاحب الجلالة، بتوجيهاتكم السامية وبإرادة شعبكم الكريم تكتمل اليوم وبحمد الله، أطر السلطة التشريعية بشقيها الأعيان والنواب، وهي محطة انطلاق طيب جديد نحو الأفضل إن شاء الله. وفي هذا السياق الجليل، يعد مجلس الأعيان جلالتكم بأن يكون الوفاء والإخلاص والتفاني، سبيله إلى العمل من أجل حاضر الأردن ومستقبل أجياله، برعاية جلالتكم الكريمة.
حفظكم الله، وكتب للأردن في ظلال عهدكم، الأمن والأمان والقدرة على مواجهة المصاعب والعقبات، حتى يظل الوطن الأشم العصي على التحديات، القادر على إحراز التقدم والمنجزات بهمة شعبكم العربي الأردني الواحد الموحد، انه سميع قريب مجيب الدعوات.
المخلص طاهر المصري

----------

